# Is she pregnant?



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Is she pregnant or fat, or is it something else?
It seems like such a drastic change for just a week time. If she is pregnant, any idea on how long till I can expect her to give birth? I'm trying to get a 10g setup in time if she is, but im afraid it wont be ready, and I would really like the babies to survive!

This was her one week ago when I got her...



This is her today...


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I would say sometime in the next week she will pop. Is she displaying any weird behaviour like hiding, not eating , breathing heavily? If you see her doing those things then she will have her fry soon.


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Shes actually a little pig. So thats why I was wondering if maybe she is just fat! I try to feed my betta and my cory specialized food, along with flakes for the platys, but she eats everyones food. And shes fast about it, I mean she whoofs it down! 

She doesn't appear to be hiding anywhere. I can watch her while im sitting here and shes swimming out in the open.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok but when she does start harding get ready for fry. Sometimes though they will have fry overnight and you wont even know.


----------

